# dont come out very often



## Guest (Oct 7, 2010)

i have two columbian tegus.and when im home on some nights its usually around 9:30 or so they arent out,so i have to pick up there half log and get the bigger one out and give him his meds.the other day he puffed up and bit me,not very hard tho...still kinda made me a bit sad.never shown any agression before that,i figured it was giving him the meds that pissed him off.i did the trick of putting an old shirt in with them and it seems to work.but if there a certain time that they come out or if there a way to get them to come out more often? and has anyone else had problems with giving meds and there tegu getting huffy?


----------



## brutus13 (Oct 7, 2010)

I have not had to give my tegu meds before but both my tegus are in bed by 6:00 at the latest. They dont wake up until around 10:30 am.


----------



## Toby_H (Oct 7, 2010)

If you woke me up from a sound sleep I might bite you too... 

Consider altering the light/heat to start their day a little later and keep them up a bit later as well. My Tegus lights are on from 1pm until 1am. This allows me to spend much more time with my Tegu as well as allowed me to feed him in the evenings when I get home from work. 

Having established this schedule for some time he now sleeps until 4~5 pm and stays up until 10pm~1am...


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2010)

> Consider altering the light/heat to start their day a little later and keep them up a bit later as well. My Tegus lights are on from 1pm until 1am. This allows me to spend much more time with my Tegu as well as allowed me to feed him in the evenings when I get home from work.


hmm well i turn there lights on at 8 on tuesday and thursday before i go to school.and turn them off at around 11 or so.and its usually the same every other day.so im guessing i cold turn there lights on at around 10 or so when i leave.and 9 on every other day....


----------



## myotis (Feb 13, 2011)

Buy a timer. like 5$ and set the pins to 12 on 12 off whenever you want it. voila no more turning on an off. Plus its like an alarm clock in the morn when the lights click on haha. The more constant the better. And then you can reduce the hours getting into hibernation and vice versa, but I don't own an argentine yet so idk the hours you reduce it to in order to induce brumating.


----------

